# First Road Bike



## Sesom (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm looking to get my first road bike and decided to buy one of the BD bikes after comparing stuff from 4 local stores. So I was thinking of spending around $1000 give or take a few hundred. I want as nice of a bike as I can get for the money.

Does anyone know if these bikes would be compatible with a rear rack? I noticed they have a couple that come with rear racks but the bikes themselves didn't really look that great.

As far as size I had decided to make sure that I can clear the standover by about an inch. Not really sure all of the factors I need to consider.

Also, I really want the bike for exercise and to go long distances but also have fun. I also want to eventually work toward being able to do an iron man in St. George Utah. I also was looking at the cyclocross bikes for a minute but wasn't really sure how to approach that.

Anyway, any input on any of this would be great!


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

You really need to decide what you want the most out of a bike.

You may be looking for something that may not really exist. You mention rear rack support, but then mention that you may want to use it someday for an Ironman triathlon. Those usually would require 2 totally different bicycle types. A bike that supports a traditional rear rack, would normally be designed with touring in mind. Usually heavy touring. Where as a triathlon bike is usually designed with speed and lightness as it's main feature. 

BD has bikes that have racks. (Gran Turismo)
View attachment 233395


They have bikes that will support a rear rack, (more of a Cross bike) Better and lighter components. This is the Fantom Cross
View attachment 233396


Or all out Triathlon bikes, made to travel long distances at a quick pace with as little extras as possible. (Nemesis)
View attachment 233397


All of which are in your price range. But there are definite differences in the utility of using them for the different activities. 
The first one would be good for the times when you need to carry a bunch of stuff across town, but not if you want to ride 112 miles very fast.
The second one would accommodate the use of a rear rack, but is more meant to be a daily rider for times when you may come across some rougher patches of road or a little off road path type riding.
The third one is an all out racing bike for keeping yourself in a tuck for those 112 miles.

Can each one of them be used to ride those 112 miles, yes, but the effort involved and the time you achieve will vary greatly.
Will you be able to ride with a load of books or a computer stashed away in panniers, yes on the first 2, but definitely not on the last one.

Stand over height is very important, but so too are the geometries of the bike, along with the frame material and riding style you plan to use it for.

In that price range, I think a Cross bike is best, if you really need to use a rear rack.
I hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## Peteybob35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to hi-jack this thread but I don't have enough posts to start a new thread. I'm looking at getting my first road bike, I'm 6'5" 240lbs and have pretty much to decided to buy through bikesdirect, but since I don't know much about road bikes I was hoping to get an idea about some bikes that I might try out first that would be comparable to some bikesdirect frames. 
I've been looking at the ultegra component set but am open to other options. 
I'd like to get carbon or titanium depending on the price, $1500-$1600 is about the top of my budget, I can probably access most of the major brands, but the few LBS I've been to haven't had my size to actually try out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am 6'2" and down to a low 212 pounds or so and fit the 59cm LeChamp Ti very nicely. I got the Rival version. I am no expert buy you might be a bit cramped on the LeChamp but would probably fit very nice on the Century Elite Ti 61cm. That was a tough call for me between the two. I would have probably been very happy on either. But yeah you cannot test ride them before you buy unless you know someone that has one close by. And no matter what sporty bike you get I would budget in some money for a nice sturdy wheelset. The ones that came on mine the Mavic Askiums which are now gone could not handle my weight very well. Just a fact of life being a bigger rider. We need sturdy wheels.


----------



## Peteybob35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the response, went to another LBS and no bikes in my size. I like being big, but sometimes it makes things difficult...


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Ian45 said:


> I am 6'2" and down to a low 212 pounds or so and fit the 59cm LeChamp Ti very nicely. ... And no matter what sporty bike you get I would budget in some money for a nice sturdy wheelset. The ones that came on mine the Mavic Askiums which are now gone could not handle my weight very well. Just a fact of life being a bigger rider. We need sturdy wheels.


Hmmm, I am 5'9" and weigh 250, and the Mavic Aksiums on my Jamis Quest are fine.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Garilia said:


> Hmmm, I am 5'9" and weigh 250, and the Mavic Aksiums on my Jamis Quest are fine.


Yeah I am not saying the Aksiums cannot possibly be ridden by heavy riders and that people cannot think they are happy with them. I did not have such a good experience. They did not fly apart on me or anything but the rear had a nice wobble in it after the first ride. They would also flex on corners and make my brakes rub against the rims. Standing and peddling was sketchy. I could tell the were moving a lot under hard peddling. I got some new DT RR 1.2's with Ultegra hubs and DT double butted spokes and the difference in stability and overall ride is just amazing. And they are straight after 300 plus miles. I to say the least do not miss the Aksiums.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

How far do you ride? I haven't ridden more than 20 miles at one time, and I've only put about 80 total miles on them so far. But so far I haven't had any of those issues.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

The first ride I went on with them was 25 miles. About half hills. One section is not the smoothest road to ride on but a good wheel should be able to take not perfectly groomed roads just fine. The DT's have held up great going over the same stuff a couple of times so far. If you look into it the Aksiums do not have a great reputation and especially not for larger riders. They are lower end wheels with low spoke count and bladed spokes. Its not super shocking they did not turn out to be a good wheelset for me. I sold them for $150 and and found a great deal on my DT's for I think $219 shipped brand new.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Ian45 said:


> The first ride I went on with them was 25 miles. About half hills. One section is not the smoothest road to ride on but a good wheel should be able to take not perfectly groomed roads just fine. The DT's have held up great going over the same stuff a couple of times so far. If you look into it the Aksiums do not have a great reputation and especially not for larger riders. They are lower end wheels with low spoke count and bladed spokes. Its not super shocking they did not turn out to be a good wheelset for me. I sold them for $150 and and found a great deal on my DT's for I think $219 shipped brand new.


I knew the reputation of Aksium's before I got the bike, but it seems that many bike manufacturers use them on bikes priced even over $2,000 as OEM wheels.

If I have any issues with them, I'll look into these DT's for sure.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Garilia said:


> I knew the reputation of Aksium's before I got the bike, but it seems that many bike manufacturers use them on bikes priced even over $2,000 as OEM wheels.
> 
> If I have any issues with them, I'll look into these DT's for sure.



Yeah if you can get some miles out of the Aksiums thats good I guess. I was not comfortable on them at all. My younger brother just had a wheel fail on him with 4 broken spokes and the rim caving in. He was on the flat and not railing a 35mph corner at the time. I am not trying to scare you but wheels can fail. Especially ones not meant heavy riders. There are much better stronger wheels out there than the Aksiums for sure. The Dt's were a great deal and they can hold heavier riders just fine. Being 250 pounds I would go with something even more stout than what I have though. They will not be ultra light and not super cheap. Finding good information on wheels for heavier riders is out there but its not super easy to sift through and it seems most wheels are made for little guys.


----------



## Peteybob35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Found a Giant OCR C3 2008 at a local shop. They have to ship it from another store and they'll put it together and let me try it out. It's on clearance for $1200.00 with older 105 components, any thoughts and/or comparisons to some BD frames?


----------



## Peteybob35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Went ahead and bought the Giant, they threw in pedals and cleats and 5 years of service for $25.00. Thanks for all the help here.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse lists wheels by rider weight:

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/road/700c/cat_43.html


----------

